# Certaines espèces emblématiques



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Ik worstel al langer met de juiste vertaling van het Franse woord "emblèmatique". Dit keer staat het in de volgende zin: "Certaines espèces emblématiques sont au bord de l’extinction."

De Engelse vertaling luidt "iconic" en lijkt me wel gepast, maar hoe vertaal je dit in het Nederlands? Ik heb hier en daar al "iconisch" zien gebruikt worden, maar volgens het woordenboek betekent "iconisch" "beeldend", dus dat lijkt me niet correct.

Heeft iemand een betere suggestie?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Afhankelijk van je publiek kun je kiezen voor:
– emblematische soorten
– typerende soorten
– toonaangevende soorten
– iconische soorten

Ikzelf zou voor _typerend_ of _toonaangevend_ kiezen. _Emblematisch_ wordt waarschijnlijk alleen door de oudere generatie begrepen. _Iconisch_ is iets van de laatste tijd. Niet iedereen wil daaraan, zeker de oudere generatie niet.


----------



## Bull's Eye

Heel erg bedankt! Toonaangevend lijkt me inderdaad een mooie optie, ook al heeft het nog altijd niet helemaal de juiste connotatie.


----------



## bibibiben

Deze is misschien ook wel aardig: beeldbepalende soorten.


----------



## ThomasK

"Beeldbepalend" is voor mij totaal nieuw, moet ik zeggen, nog niet gelezen. Ik keek nog even op synoniemen.net en vond deze ook niet mis: "karakteristiek, kenmerkend, representatief" - en bv. door toevoeging van "zo" (_zo typisch, zo kenmerkend_) krijg je eventueel dat bijzondere van "iconic". 

"Toonaangevend" zou ik persoonlijk net niet kiezen omdat er iets als een (dwingende...) norm gesuggereerd lijkt te worden. Nee?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> "Beeldbepalend" is voor mij totaal nieuw, moet ik zeggen, nog niet gelezen.



Van Dale geeft _beeldbepalend_ als een van de betekenissen van _iconisch_.



ThomasK said:


> "Toonaangevend" zou ik persoonlijk net niet kiezen omdat er iets als een (dwingende...) norm gesuggereerd lijkt te worden. Nee?



In het Engels zie je _iconisch_ gebruikt worden in een betekenis die je ook vrij vaak in het Nederlands tegenkomt, maar nog niet door Van Dale is opgepikt: "widely known and acknowledged especially for distinctive excellence". In deze betekenis voldoet _beeldbepalend_ niet, maar komt _toonaangevend_ aardig in de buurt.


Dagblad Trouw detecteert in een stukje van april dit jaar nóg een betekenis. Citaat hieruit: "De laatste jaren worden ook zaken die niet meteen een visueel aspect hebben iconisch genoemd. Gebeurtenissen, verhalen en zelfs muziek heten steeds vaker 'iconisch' te zijn. In zulke contexten volstaat de woordenboekdefinitie 'beeldbepalend' niet meer en betekent iconisch veeleer 'tot de verbeelding sprekend'."


----------



## ThomasK

Tussen haakjes: ik bedoelde niet dat je ongelijk had maar dat het woord 'beeldbepalend' hier onbestaande is, of lijkt. En "tot de verbeelding sprekend": prima vondst!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Mijn eerste ingeving was "symbolisch belangrijke soorten", want het gaat om soorten als de reuzenpanda, die veel bekendheid genieten bij het grote publiek en daarom symbool staan voor het behoud van de biologische diversiteit. Een bestaande term daarvoor schijnt "vlaggenschipsoorten" te zijn als we Google mogen geloven.


----------



## eno2

Er is niks verkeerd met "emblematisch". Het woord "embleem" is puur Nederlands. "Hij droeg een T-shirt met een embleem van FC Utrecht". Emblematiek is zelfs een studie in de literaire wetenschappen. Onder emblematiek wordt verstaan de verschijningsvorm van het emblema in zowel de literatuur, als in de beeldende en toegepaste kunst. Emblematiek is het toevoegen van illustraties bij teksten. Het genre is in de zestiende eeuw ontstaan.

In de zeventiende eeuw was het embleem een populair literair genre dat werd beoefend door vele dichters. Onder hen Vondel, Cats, Hooft, Bredero, Roemer Visscher en zijn dochter Anna. Het embleem kenmerkte zich door een combinatie van woord en beeld: vaak een korte spreuk (_motto_), afbeelding (_pictura_) en onderschrift (_subscriptio_), maar ook andere samenstellingen en vormen kwamen voor. Webpagina's  en heel internet bulken ook van emblematiek  eigenlijk. Behalve dat er nu veel bewegende beelden bijgekomen zijn (video's).

Om op de tekst van de draadopener terug te komen: Het emblematisch dier bij uitstek dat met uitroeiing bedreigd wordt, is de poolbeer. Die zie je overal op afbeeldingen.


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien ook verrassend: symboolsoort. Ik kende het woord niet, maar ben er toevallig op gestuit. Heeft aardig wat treffers op Google. Lijkt iets populairder te zijn in Vlaanderen dan in Nederland.


----------

